# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Rigol, Owon, Hantek η virtins?

## leosedf

Καλησπέρα.

Σκέφτομαι την αγορά ενός Κινέζικου παλμογράφου περίπου στα 100MHz
Δεν γνωρίζω λεπτομέρειες ακόμη αλλά περίπου έριξα μια ματιά, να πω οτι με ενδιαφέρει αν έχει και αναλυτή φάσματος όπως ο Virtins
Αν και έχω δει στο ebay έχει λογισμικό για τους owon που λειτουργεί σαν αναλυτής http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-OWON-FFT...item232625f0ca  έχει κανείς ιδέα τι παίζει?
Τι προτιμάτε?

----------


## SeAfasia

με καεί και μένα το θέμα, καλοί είναι και οι siglent τους είδες;

----------


## leosedf

Βλέπω ότι έχουν χαμηλότερο sample rate όμως από τους παραπάνω.

----------


## SeAfasia

ποιά σειρά να το δω;




> Βλέπω ότι έχουν χαμηλότερο sample rate όμως από τους παραπάνω.

----------


## JOUN

Κωνσταντινε την αναλυση φουριε που δειχνει την κανουν νομιζω ολοι οι καινουριοι ψηφιακοι(τουλαχιστον ο δικος μου atten και οι Rigol που εχω δει.Αυτοι προφανως εχουν βγαλει προγραμμα για να το χειριζεσαι μεσω υπολογιστη αλλα οι δυνατοτητα υπαρχει στο μηχανημα.
Θυμαμαι παλιοτερα ο spiroscfu ειχε γραψει αρκετα πραγματα σχετικα.

----------


## leosedf

π.χ. SDS1102DL 
Κοιτούσα και αυτόν http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Owon-SDS...item46176624ec ένα συν του επίσης είναι η μεγάλη οθόνη, το λογισμικό του όμως (για το pc) μου φαίνεται λίγο δυσκοίλιο.

----------


## SeAfasia

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hantek-DSO50...item4d1af30ca3
και
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Siglent-...item257306bb89

----------


## moutoulos

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Free-Express...02553845&rt=nc 

Atten οχι?

----------


## leosedf

Βρήκα και αυτό.

----------


## sotron1

Εδώ δεν παίζει τίποτα ; και από Ευρώπη, χωρίς φόβο-τελωνεία.


http://www.batronix.com/shop/oscillo...lloscopes.html

----------


## leosedf

To είχα δει και αυτό, έχει λίγο πιο τσιμπημένο τον 7102 αλλά οκ.

----------


## gsouf

Καλημερα κυριοι εγω εχω παρει τον rigol 1102 απο εδω απο ελλαδα απο την netscope η διαφορα στην τιμη απο νετ δεν ειναι και τοσο μεγαλη αν θυμαμαι καλα, το πηρα απο δω για θεμα εγγυησης συν οτι ηθελα και το τιμολογιο.

Τωρα για τα 100Mhz αν δειτε στο youtube υπαρχει μοντα να κανεις τον 50αρι σε 100αρι με μια εντολη μεσω τερμιναλ ο dave εχει κανει αναλυτικο βιντεο οποτε γλιτωνεις λεφτα αλλα δεν ξερω τι παιζει με την εγγυηση 

Εγω βασικα επηρεστηκα πολυ απο τον dave γιατι εκθειαζε αρκετα τους rigol εν σχεση με atten μαλλον λογο οτι η rigol  ειναι η κατασκευαστρια της aggilent  .....

Αυτα ελπιζω να βοηθησα!!!

----------


## geostrom

εγώ έχω τον owon sds-7102 απο ebay και είμαι ευχαριστημενος , εχει FFT , μου αρέσει η μεγάλη οθόνη που έχει σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό και εχεις και vga, lan, και usb.
Η ποιοτητα τον κουμπιών που εχει  δεν μου αρέσει και τόσο  ,πιστεύω οτι ο rigol θα έχει καλύτερη ποιοτητα κατασκευής γενικά αλλα μέχρι τώρα εγώ είμαι ικανοποιημενος.
Δεν τον έχω συνδέση με pc ακόμα να δω αν ειναι θα το δοκιμάσω και αυτο .

----------


## chip

!!! RIGOL !!!

----------


## leosedf

Καλός είναι και ο rigol αλλά έχει μικρή οθονίτσα σαν κινητό και μικρή μνήμη αποθήκευσης.

----------


## moustakias

Δεν είναι και τόσο μικρη η οθόνη του rigol και το θέμα της μνήμης λύνεται μ'ένα στικάκι.

----------


## toni31

> Καλημερα κυριοι εγω εχω παρει τον rigol 1102 απο εδω απο ελλαδα απο την netscope η διαφορα στην τιμη απο νετ δεν ειναι και τοσο μεγαλη αν θυμαμαι καλα, το πηρα απο δω για θεμα εγγυησης συν οτι ηθελα και το τιμολογιο.
> Τωρα για τα 100Mhz αν δειτε στο youtube υπαρχει μοντα να κανεις τον 50αρι σε 100αρι με μια εντολη μεσω τερμιναλ ο dave εχει κανει αναλυτικο βιντεο οποτε γλιτωνεις λεφτα αλλα δεν ξερω τι παιζει με την εγγυηση 
> Εγω βασικα επηρεστηκα πολυ απο τον dave γιατι εκθειαζε αρκετα τους rigol εν σχεση με atten μαλλον λογο οτι η rigol  ειναι η κατασκευαστρια της aggilent  .....
> Αυτα ελπιζω να βοηθησα!!!



Τα τελευταία μοντέλα δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι ¨πειράζονται¨ θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο.
Ο Dave μάλλον έχει ανεβάσει τις πωλήσεις της Rigol και πιστεύω ότι έχει τα συν από την εταιρεία που τον ξέρουνε.





> εγώ έχω τον owon sds-7102 απο ebay και είμαι ευχαριστημενος , εχει FFT , μου αρέσει η μεγάλη οθόνη που έχει σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό και εχεις και vga, lan, και usb.
> Η ποιοτητα τον κουμπιών που εχει  δεν μου αρέσει και τόσο  ,πιστεύω οτι ο rigol θα έχει καλύτερη ποιοτητα κατασκευής γενικά αλλα μέχρι τώρα εγώ είμαι ικανοποιημενος.
> Δεν τον έχω συνδέση με pc ακόμα να δω αν ειναι θα το δοκιμάσω και αυτο .



Οι περισσότεροι συμφωνούν μαζί σου





> Καλός είναι και ο rigol αλλά έχει μικρή οθονίτσα σαν κινητό και μικρή μνήμη αποθήκευσης.



Δυστυχώς είναι ένα μείον, να μην ξεχνάμε το γεγονός οτι είναι και παλιό μοντέλο.

----------


## gsmaster

Με λίγα παραπάνω $$$ εχει και καινούριο RIGOL ο οποίος μαμεί! (Απ ότι έχω δει σε βιντεο τουλάχιστον) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POoa_MPSKEw


Από Hantek έχω τον φορητό DSO1060 στη δουλειά....... μάπα... Με το ζόρι κάνεις δουλειά...

----------


## leosedf

Γιάννη δεν έχει κάτι το τρομερό, ο HP μου που είναι εικοσαετίας είχε μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια με τις ίδιες λειτουργίες.

----------


## gsmaster

Ναι ΟΚ, αλλά μιλάμε για κατηγορία τιμής κάτω απο 5-6 κατοσταρικα.

----------


## SeAfasia

μπορείτε να προτείνετε ένα οικονομικό μοντέλο απω εδώ:
http://www.siglent.com/en/product/li...code=119008001
πιστεύω ότι ο SDS1102CNL είναι αξιοπρεπής λύση...τι λέτε;

http://www.eevblog.com/forum/testgea...-quick-review/

----------


## mtzag

Εγω εχω παρει τον owon sds7102v απο ebay απο κινεζο πωλητη που στελενι ομως απο αγγλια και δεν εχει τελωνειο 320 ευρω και σε 2 μερες τον ειχα στα χερια μου. 
Ειμαι ευχαριστημενος απο αυτα που εχει για τα χρηματα που κανει.
Δεν ειχα ποιο πριν αλλο παλμογραφο για να μπορω να κανω συγκριση αν ειναι καλυτερος απο αλλους.

----------


## leosedf

Κάποιο link?

----------


## SeAfasia

http://www.batronix.com/shop/oscillo...-SDS7102V.html

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Newest-low-n...item258c3ab641

αυτός:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Siglent-SDS1...item1c38b4c1c4

αυτός:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Siglent-SDS1...item33822e98e2

κάπου εδώ έχω καταλήξει παίδες....ουφφφ

----------


## leosedf

Εννοούσα από το κατάστημα στο ebay που στέλνει από UK.

----------

moutoulos (05-04-14)

----------


## SeAfasia

λάθος leosedf,τι γνώμη έχεις για τους siglent;




> Εννοούσα από το κατάστημα στο ebay που στέλνει από UK.

----------


## leosedf

Μικρή μνήμη, κατά τα άλλα οκ απλά εμένα δε μου κάθονται καλά στο μάτι.

----------


## SeAfasia

δλδ,ως προς τι;




> Μικρή μνήμη, κατά τα άλλα οκ απλά εμένα δε μου κάθονται καλά στο μάτι.



λοιπόν επικοινώνησα online γιαυτό το μοντέλο:http://www.atten.eu/oscilloscopes/ga1102cal-100hmz.html 
τον στέλνουν με 30 ευρώ απο Ολλανδία χωρίς επιβαρύνσεις του τελειωνείου,τελική τιμή ή 256 ευρω ή 269 ευρώ δεν θυμάμαι....πάντως κάνουν παζαρι...

----------


## mtzag

Απο εδω τον πηρα τωρα τον εχει 10 ευρω ποιο ακριβα
http://www.ebay.com/itm/OWON-100MHz-...item4172150087

smtzone ο πωλητης μου εστειλε απο αγγλια με dhl και σε 2 μερες το ειχα και να φανταστεις οτι πηγε αγγλια-γερμανια-αθηνα-κρητη μεσα σε 2 μερες το πακετο
εμεινα καγγελο με ταχυτητα αποστολης.

Υπαρχει ομως ενα καινουργιο μοντελο λιγο ποιο ακριβο που εχει και logic analyzer εγω αυτο θα επαιρνα.
Τσεκαρε αυτο το μοντελο (προσοχη ειναι απο κινα) http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hantek-MSO5102D-100MHz-2-Channel-1GSa-s-Oscilloscope-16CH-Analyzer-FREE-EXPRESS-/370921295357

----------


## toni31

> Με λίγα παραπάνω $$$ εχει και καινούριο RIGOL ο οποίος μαμεί! (Απ ότι έχω δει σε βιντεο τουλάχιστον) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POoa_MPSKEw



  Είναι ένα value for money μηχανάκι νομίζω

----------


## leosedf

> Είναι ένα value for money μηχανάκι νομίζω



Ναι στην περίπτωση που δε χρειάζομαι 4 κανάλια? Υπάρχει αντίστοιχος με 2? Ωραίο μηχάνημα μπορείς να το παίξεις και σε σειριακούς διαύλους.

Ο OWON πάντως έχει και VGA και LAN κάτι που μου γυάλισε.

----------


## geostrom

εγώ απο εδώ τον πήρα  πάντως και δεν πλήρωσα τελωνείο .

----------


## toni31

Όλη η σειρά είναι με 4 κανάλια



και με 2 κανάλια, αλλά είναι πολλά τα $$$

----------


## leosedf

Φαίνεται ότι ο 1074Ζ είναι καλύτερος μιας και μπορεί να ανεβεί στα 100MHZ και να ξεκλειδωθούν όλες οι λειτουργίες (που κανονικά κοστίζουν) Αν είναι έτσι χαλάλι τα 4 κανάλια.

FFT έχει?

----------


## toni31

Βρήκες πως ξεκλειδώνει

http://www.batronix.com/shop/oscillo...l-DS1074Z.html
εχει δες τα spec

----------


## leosedf

Χμχμχμχμ πάλι στη Γιαννιτσών θα πρέπει να κάνω βίζιτες μου φαίνεται...


Έχει κάποια στο eevblog που θέλουν ψάξιμο.

Μερικά link 
https://www.wherry.com/blog/?p=232
http://www.eevblog.com/forum/testgea...ernal-i2c-bus/

Edit:
Υπάρχει το riglol που κάνεις τα κλειδιά σε όλους τους rigol για να ενεργοποιήσεις τις έξτρα επιλογές.
http://www.gotroot.ca/rigol/

Και το RigGen2b1

----------


## SeAfasia

Αστα να πάνε,και εδώ ξεκλειδώματα σαν τα iphone jailbroken κορυδαλλός μου μυρίζει..



> Χμχμχμχμ πάλι στη Γιαννιτσών θα πρέπει να κάνω βίζιτες μου φαίνεται...Έχει κάποια στο eevblog που θέλουν ψάξιμο.Μερικά link https://www.wherry.com/blog/?p=232http://www.eevblog.com/forum/testgea...ernal-i2c-bus/Edit:Υπάρχει το riglol που κάνεις τα κλειδιά σε όλους τους rigol για να ενεργοποιήσεις τις έξτρα επιλογές.http://www.gotroot.ca/rigol/Και το RigGen2b1

----------


## toni31

δωσε ass 
να πάρεις cash


ωσπου να μαζέψω τα λεφτά o DS6102 θα έχει 500ε
δεν κατάλαβα πως γίνεται το χακ αλλά έχει ο καιρός γι΄αυτό.

----------


## SeAfasia

εδώ με βλέπω:http://www.batronix.com/shop/oscillo...-SDS7102V.html



> δωσε ass να πάρεις cashωσπου να μαζέψω τα λεφτά o DS6102 θα έχει 500εδεν κατάλαβα πως γίνεται το χακ αλλά έχει ο καιρός γι΄αυτό.

----------


## leosedf

Κώστα η σε Owon η Rigol πάνε. Κατά προτίμηση rigol γιατί η υποστήριξη της owon είναι λίγο για κλάματα απ' ότι έμαθα. Αν και έχει και VGA έξοδο θα ήταν ωραία προσθήκη και στους rigol.

Στον rigol βέβαια έχεις και hack μέχρι 100MHz και ανάλυση σειριακών μαζί με FFT, χώρια που ο Ζ έχει και 24mpts μνήμη που είναι από τις μεγαλύτερες σε χαμηλού κόστους μηχανήματα.

----------


## toni31

> Κώστα η σε Owon η Rigol πάνε. Κατά προτίμηση rigol γιατί η υποστήριξη της owon είναι λίγο για κλάματα απ' ότι έμαθα. Αν και έχει και VGA έξοδο θα ήταν ωραία προσθήκη και στους rigol.
> 
> Στον rigol βέβαια έχεις και hack μέχρι 100MHz και ανάλυση σειριακών μαζί με FFT, χώρια που ο Ζ έχει και 24mpts μνήμη που είναι από τις μεγαλύτερες σε χαμηλού κόστους μηχανήματα.



ανάλυση σειριακών και 24Mpts ίσως ο μοναδικός στα λεφτά του.

----------


## timekeeper

Να πω τι θα κάνω εγώ; Αφήνοντας στην άκρη το ηθικόν του πράγματος (καθώς σηκώνει πολύ συζήτηση) θα πάρω στο όνομα ενός φίλου που δουλεύει με μπλοκάκι και έχει ενεργοποιήσει τις ενδοκοινοτικές συναλλαγές, έναν Rigol από Batronix http://www.batronix.com/shop/oscillo...l-DS1052E.html με 239 ευρώ τελική τιμή.

----------


## toni31

Είναι και αντοχής ο 1074Ζ όπως φαίνεται περίπου στο 6:10

----------


## leosedf

Παίδες μάλλον κατέληξα τελικά στον SD1074Z της rigol.
Βέβαια ακόμη μη διαθέσιμος απ' ότι βλέπω στη σελίδα.

----------


## toni31

Και εγώ τον θέλω, λεφτά να δω που θα βρω.
  Κων/νε από πού λες να τον αγοράσεις, από Batronix ή τον βρήκες κάπου αλλού με καλύτερη τιμή?

----------


## leosedf

Προς το παρών από εκεί, δεν έχω βρει κάπου αλλού.
Ξεκινάω βίζιτες και βλέπουμε.

----------


## toni31

Αν δεν τα βγάλω πέρα με κάτι πιστόλια που έχω, θα τα πούμε Γιαννιτσών.

----------


## leosedf

ΑΧαχαχαχαχα τώρα είδα ότι είσαι από Θεσσαλονίκη, ντάξει θα τους μοιράσουμε ανάλογα.
Όταν το πάρεις με το καλό να έρθεις εδώ να τους μετρήσουμε.

----------


## SeAfasia

στο 06:10 δε βρεθηκε ενας να τον πλακώσει στα σούτια  και στις ματσόλες που κάθεται και  χαλάει το μηχάνημα;




> Είναι και αντοχής ο 1074Ζ όπως φαίνεται περίπου στο 6:10

----------


## leosedf

Γυναίκα είναι.
Τζάμπα τόση ώρα δείχνει τις βίδες και στην ουσία δε δείχνει τίποτα. Θα περιμένουμε τον ξάδερφο του Κυριάκου (Dave) να το κάνει μπας και δούμε τίποτα.

----------


## SeAfasia

ο siglent sds1102cml έχει 2Μ μνήμη είναι αρκετή τι λέτε?

----------


## leosedf

O μπατρονιξ λέει ότι θέλει 6 εβδομάδες για να το έχει σε στοκ. Έχει μόνο τον κατοστάρι στην αποθήκη.
Από αλλού που είδα βγαίνει 505 με τα μεταφορικά και τιμολόγιο.

Γκαντεμόσκονη.

----------


## SeAfasia

ποιόν από όλους Ντίνο;Owon ή Rigol;Εν τω μεταξύ και ο siglent βγαίνει ακριβά απο το ebay. ....



> O μπατρονιξ λέει ότι θέλει 6 εβδομάδες για να το έχει σε στοκ. Έχει μόνο τον κατοστάρι στην αποθήκη.Από αλλού που είδα βγαίνει 505 με τα μεταφορικά και τιμολόγιο.Γκαντεμόσκονη.

----------


## leosedf

Για τον rigol μιλάω.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Για τον rigol μιλάω.



ακριβός είναι αλλά αξίζει, πότε με το καλό θα δούμε ριβιου?

----------


## leosedf

Όταν πουλήσω το κορμί μου.


Θα το έχω στο νου μου μόλις το πάρω στα χέρια μου.

----------


## tasosmos

Ριξτε μια ματια κ εδω @542 μαζι με το ΦΠΑ (διαθεσιμοτητα επισης δεν παιζει αμεσα δυστυχως): http://www.conrad.com/ce/en/product/...e-oscilloscope

----------


## moutoulos

http://www.rigol-uk.co.uk/Rigol-Digi...m#.U0MEWaJTQv9


EDIT:
 Τώρα είδα οτι δεν στέλνει αλλού, εκτός απο Αγγλία & Ιρλανδία ...

----------


## toni31

> O μπατρονιξ λέει ότι θέλει 6 εβδομάδες για να το έχει σε στοκ.







> Όταν πουλήσω το κορμί μου.



7ημερες χ 6εβδομαδες=42ημερεςχ25Ε/πελάτη=1050Ε το λιγότερο
Τούμπανο παλμογράφο αγοράζεις. :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 





> Έχει μόνο τον κατοστάρι στην αποθήκη.Από αλλού που είδα βγαίνει 505 με τα μεταφορικά και τιμολόγιο.
> Γκαντεμόσκονη.



Που το είδες?





> ακριβός είναι αλλά αξίζει, πότε με το καλό θα δούμε ριβιου?



Ο κόσμος δίνει και Κ#@$#λ@ για να τον πάρει και ρωτάς αν αξίζει? :Pray: 
Χάθηκαν οι χρηματοδότες :whistle:

----------


## leosedf

> Που το είδες?



Ρώτησα με email.

Το βρήκα 450 σε έναν Γερμαναρά (χωρίς ΦΠΑ) και 55 μεταφορικά.

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ότι δεν τον βρίσκω, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η συνολική περιουσία όλης της ζωής μου ανέρχεται σε 3.97 ευρώ μαζί με καταθέσεις στην τράπεζα.

----------


## toni31

> Ρώτησα με email.
> 
> Το βρήκα 450 σε έναν Γερμαναρά (χωρίς ΦΠΑ) και 55 μεταφορικά.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ότι δεν τον βρίσκω, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η συνολική περιουσία όλης της ζωής μου ανέρχεται σε 3.97 ευρώ μαζί με καταθέσεις στην τράπεζα.



  Εντάξει η τιμή είναι ίδια με batronix και κανα δυο άλλους που είδα και εγώ.
  Ετοιμοπαράδοτο, δεν υπάρχει καθόλου στην Ευρώπη, στο λίγο που έψαξα.

  Κάτι άλλο όμως που ήθελα να σημειώσω.


 
  Περίπου στο 1:10 λέει ότι πειράζεται και πάει στα 200 ή του ξέφυγε η μα….κια?? 
  Λες να γίνεται 1204Β και να γουστάρουμε? 
  Ο ξάδελφος δεν έκανε κι αυτός ο χαμένος κανένα ριβιου, να ξέρουμε τι γίνεται.

----------


## SeAfasia

γιατί δε μας το δείχνει το βλαχαδερό να δουμε και μεις τα 200mhz?
 Απλά αν δεν κάτσει το χακ και μπρικάρει ο παλμογράφος πολλοί θα βάλουν το λουγκερ στο κρόταφο. ..απλά νομίζω οτι είναι τρυκ για να  πουλήσει η ριγκολ κομμάτια




> Εντάξει η τιμή είναι ίδια με batronix και κανα δυο άλλους που είδα και εγώ.
>   Ετοιμοπαράδοτο, δεν υπάρχει καθόλου στην Ευρώπη, στο λίγο που έψαξα.
> 
>   Κάτι άλλο όμως που ήθελα να σημειώσω.
> 
> 
>  
>   Περίπου στο 1:10 λέει ότι πειράζεται και πάει στα 200 ή του ξέφυγε η μα….κια?? 
>   Λες να γίνεται 1204Β και να γουστάρουμε? 
>   Ο ξάδελφος δεν έκανε κι αυτός ο χαμένος κανένα ριβιου, να ξέρουμε τι γίνεται.

----------


## tasosmos

Οι 1204Β ειναι παλιοτερης γενιας, καμια σχεση με την σειρα 1000Ζ. Στην 2η δεν υπαρχει μοντελο 200MHz, μονο 70Μ κι 100Μ (για 70->100 υπαρχει hack). 
Βεβαια πιθανοτατα θα πιανεις 200MHz σηματα, απλα η εξασθενηση θα ειναι πανω απο 3dB (ο δικος μου 50αρης "βλεπει" σηματα ~100Μ χωρις hack).

----------


## toni31

> Οι 1204Β ειναι παλιοτερης γενιας, καμια σχεση με την σειρα 1000Ζ. Στην 2η δεν υπαρχει μοντελο 200MHz, μονο 70Μ κι 100Μ (για 70->100 υπαρχει hack). 
> Βεβαια πιθανοτατα θα πιανεις 200MHz σηματα, απλα η εξασθενηση θα ειναι πανω απο 3dB (ο δικος μου 50αρης "βλεπει" σηματα ~100Μ χωρις hack).



 :Thumbup1:

----------


## pit21

Από όσα γνωρίζω οι συγκεκριμένος παλμογράφος δεν χακαρεται στα 200Mhz με πολύ απλό επιχειρημα Πως δεν υπάρχει βερσιόν του με τόσο υψηλο bandwidth ώστε να το ξεκλειδώσει κάποιος. Μόνο το απλό γίνεται 100αρι. 
Εγώ ψηνωμουν άσχημα να πάρω τον 2072Α-s Ο οποίος ανεβαίνει ο στα 200 Κ 300Mhz (βέβαια στα 300 κάτι χαλάει Δεν θυμάμαι τι...)  Κ με το χακ ξεκλειδωνεις κ τα τριγκερς κ μνήμη. Έχει κ ενσωματωμένη γεννήτρια...ΌΝΕΙΡΟ!!!
Απλά το σκεφτόμουν πολύ μήπως αξίζουν περισσότερο τα 4 κανάλια κ τα δύο είναι λίγα...
Τι λέτε?

----------


## SeAfasia

παίδες χάσαμε το στόχο μας,θέλουμε παλμογράφο για το εργαστήριο μας ή το χομπυ μας,ή εν τελει χάνουμε τσάμπα το χρόνο μας;
Πχ ο atten 100αρης που σαν μάρκα ανέφερε ο moutoulos είναι μια χαρά. ...

----------


## moutoulos

> παίδες χάσαμε το στόχο μας,θέλουμε παλμογράφο για το εργαστήριο μας ή το χομπυ μας,ή εν τελει χάνουμε τσάμπα το χρόνο μας;
> Πχ ο atten 100αρης που σαν μάρκα ανέφερε ο moutoulos είναι μια χαρά. ...




Εντάξει βρε ο Κώστα ο καθένας με τις ανάγκες του ...

Άλλο εργαλείο ο RIGOL DS1074Z
... και άλλο ο ATTEN ADS1102CAL

Απλά μην ξεχνάτε οτι ο ΑΤΤΕΝ έχει σχεδόν την μισή τιμή
... σε σχέση με τον RIGOL.


_____________________
Σχετικά με τον ΑΤΤΕΝ
http://www.pocketmagic.net/2012/06/a.../#.U0Mpr6JTQv8

----------


## leosedf

Ο DS1074Z πάει μέχρι 100MHz μέσω λογισμικού.
Για πιο πάνω δεν το έψαξα. Ο DS1074Z-S είναι που έχει και γεννήτρια και είναι πιο ακριβός.

----------


## toni31

> παίδες χάσαμε το στόχο μας,θέλουμε παλμογράφο για  το εργαστήριο μας ή το χομπυ μας,ή εν τελει χάνουμε τσάμπα το χρόνο  μας;
> Πχ ο atten 100αρης που σαν μάρκα ανέφερε ο moutoulos είναι μια χαρά. ...







> ανάλυση σειριακών και 24Mpts ίσως ο μοναδικός στα λεφτά του.







> ακριβός είναι αλλά αξίζει, πότε με το καλό θα δούμε ριβιου?



Η διαφορά με τον ΑΤΤΕΝ είναι 200Ε, είναι πολλά τα λεφτά, αν όμως έμπαινα στο δίλλημα αυτό και δεν με ενδιέφεραν έστω τα 12Μpts μνήμης (χωρίς χακ), θα πήγαινα στον 1052Ε με 285Ε ή σε κάποιον owοn.   





> .....Απλά το σκεφτόμουν πολύ μήπως αξίζουν περισσότερο τα 4 κανάλια κ τα δύο είναι λίγα...
> Τι λέτε?







> παίδες χάσαμε το στόχο μας,θέλουμε παλμογράφο για  το εργαστήριο μας ή το χομπυ μας,ή εν τελει χάνουμε τσάμπα το χρόνο  μας;
> Πχ ο atten 100αρης που σαν μάρκα ανέφερε ο moutoulos είναι μια χαρά. ...



Ο στόχος είναι οι ανάγκες και οι μελλοντικές κατα προσέγγιση ανάγκες του καθενός...

----------


## SeAfasia

κοίταξα πάνω κάτω όλα(νταξ οχι κι όλα) τα site των κατασκευαστών παλμογράφων και κατάληξα(μιλάω σαν άπειρος,χομπύστας μόνο,οκ :Wink:  στα εξής μοντέλα:

http://www.batronix.com/shop/oscillo...l-DS1052E.html
επίσης
http://www.batronix.com/shop/oscillo...l-DS1102E.html
μετά τα επόμενα μοντέλα rigol,για τα αγοράσω πρέπει να πάω στα λιπάσματα να δουλέψω.....
μετά στους:

http://www.batronix.com/shop/oscillo...-SDS6062V.html

http://www.batronix.com/shop/oscillo...-SDS7102V.html
οι οποίοι για τα ΛΕΦΤΑ τους σκοτώνουν

αμέσως μετά στη σειρά της Siglent:

http://www.siglent.com/en/product/de...code=119008001

και η σειρά της Atten:

http://toolboom.com/en/Digital-Stora...022CL-plus.php
με μνήμη 2Μ

και η σειρά της Hantek:

http://www.hantek.com.cn/en/ProductDetail_3_55.html
και 
http://www.hantek.com.cn/en/ProductDetail_3_3.html

η σειρά κατάξης είναι τυχαία αυτό που με επηρέασε είναι το μέγεθος της Μνήμης τους....
Οπότε,πάνω κάτω χρειαζόμαστε το πολύ 350 ευρώ για να αγοράσουμε έναν αξιοπρεπή-διαχρονικό Made In China Oscilloscope...... :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Ε την πιο μεγάλη την έχει ο DS1074Z της rigol. Αν κοιτάς αυτό.

----------


## toni31

> κοίταξα πάνω κάτω όλα(νταξ οχι κι όλα) τα site των κατασκευαστών παλμογράφων και κατάληξα(μιλάω σαν άπειρος,χομπύστας μόνο,οκ στα εξής μοντέλα:
> 
> http://www.batronix.com/shop/oscillo...l-DS1052E.html
> επίσης
> http://www.batronix.com/shop/oscillo...l-DS1102E.html



Αν πάρεις τον πρώτο με το χακ γίνεται όπως ο δεύτερος.





> μετά τα επόμενα μοντέλα rigol,για τα αγοράσω πρέπει να πάω στα λιπάσματα να δουλέψω.....
> μετά στους:
> 
> http://www.batronix.com/shop/oscillo...-SDS6062V.html
> 
> http://www.batronix.com/shop/oscillo...-SDS7102V.html
> οι οποίοι για τα ΛΕΦΤΑ τους σκοτώνουν



Μην κοιτάς τον πρώτο δες για τον δεύτερο.





> αμέσως μετά στη σειρά της Siglent:
> 
> http://www.siglent.com/en/product/de...code=119008001
> 
> και η σειρά της Atten:
> 
> http://toolboom.com/en/Digital-Stora...022CL-plus.php
> με μνήμη 2Μ
> 
> ...



Αν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει η μνήμη

----------


## toni31

> Ε την πιο μεγάλη την έχει ο DS1074Z της rigol. Αν κοιτάς αυτό.



  Τελικά είναι πολύ εύκολο να ξεκλειδώσεις όλες τις δυνατότητες του.
  Με το DSER ανοίγουν όλα εκτός από τα 500uV το οποίο έχει αναφορές ότι δεν πάει καλά το μηχάνημα.

----------


## leosedf

DSFR και έχεις τα πάντα μαζί με 100MHz

----------


## toni31

> DSFR και έχεις τα πάντα μαζί με 100MHz



  Με το DSFR έχεις και το DSBA (είναι τα 500uV vertical) το οποίο έχει δώσει προβλήματα.
  Ενώ το DSER είναι όλα πλην DSBA :Wink:

----------


## leosedf

Κλαιν εγώ τα θέλω ΟΛΑ στον ατμό :P

----------


## toni31

Έτσι…να αχνίζουν  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## SeAfasia

η μνήμη που παίζει ρόλο;

δλδ ΑΝ είναι καυω από 512k ας πούμε τι θα γίνει;

----------


## toni31

Μεγάλη μνήμη= μεγαλύτερος ρυθμός δειγματοληψίας= μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια μετρήσεων

----------


## SeAfasia

το θέλω το θέλω πολύ............
http://www.rohde-schwarz.com/en/prod...493-42343.html

----------


## leosedf

Να βρήκα έναν φτηνό τους σχετικά http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rohde-Schwar...item338d401996

----------


## toni31

super.......[-

----------


## SeAfasia

ναι....πρώτα εργαλεία τεσπα,εμείς τι θα αγοράσουμε εν τέλει;

----------


## toni31

Σε λίγες μέρες γίνεται διαθέσιμος…..
qqq.jpg

----------


## leosedf

Έσπρωξα το VX-8 σήμερα ebay.
Με μερικές βίζιτες ακόμη τον πήραμε τον DS.
Στη batronix ξανά άλλαξε κατάσταση και έγινε πάνω από 21 μέρες. Θα δώσω 50 παραπάνω και θα το πάρω από αλλού.

----------


## toni31

Εγώ δεν τον βρίσκω στο γιουροπ διαθέσιμο.

----------


## leosedf

http://shop.meilhaus.de/nocache/rigo...8455290,i1.htm

----------


## toni31

> http://shop.meilhaus.de/nocache/rigo...8455290,i1.htm



12,50 ευρώ παραπάνω είναι όχι 50ε

  φαίνεται διαθέσιμος είναι όμως?

----------


## leosedf

Ναι μίλησα με το θείο στα Γερμανέζικα. Αυτός μου είχε πει 50 αλλά μάλλον τον παίζει.

----------


## SeAfasia

η σελίδα τούς δεν "παίζει"




> http://shop.meilhaus.de/nocache/rigo...8455290,i1.htm

----------


## toni31

> http://shop.meilhaus.de/nocache/rigo...8455290,i1.htm




  Πήρες τον τελευταίο?

  Άμα ρέει το χρήμα… :Biggrin:

----------


## leosedf

Όχι δεν πήρα τίποτα, πάει κι αυτός?
ΣΚΑΤΑ.

----------


## leosedf

http://www.lieske-elektronik.de/arti...op__212057.htm
Εδώ είχε 2 κομμάτια διαθέσιμα...
Τώρα έχει ένα...

----------


## leosedf

Γιατί άραγε?..

----------


## SeAfasia

ακριβά δε βγαίνει Κωστή;




> http://www.lieske-elektronik.de/arti...op__212057.htm
> Εδώ είχε 2 κομμάτια διαθέσιμα...
> Τώρα έχει ένα...

----------


## toni31

> http://www.lieske-elektronik.de/arti...op__212057.htm
> Εδώ είχε 2 κομμάτια διαθέσιμα...
> Τώρα έχει ένα...



  Να πω καλορίζικο ή όχι?
  Εγώ μίλησα με την μαντάμ από Batronix….

We are expecting Rigol do deliver new units in calender week 23 and strongly recommend to place the order in advance, as Rigol only supply small amounts of units.

Please do not hesitate to contact me if you have any further questions.

Kind regards,

Katrin Meyer

----------


## leosedf

Σε ένα μήνα δηλαδή.
Καλά, έχει και αλλού Ευρώπη, όπως πιο πάνω μου είπε ότι μπορεί να το δώσει και με δωρεάν μεταφορικά 460.
Εγώ το πήρα με μεταφορικά όπως και να χει αλλά δεν έχω ξανά ακούσει από αυτούς.

----------


## SeAfasia

μεγειά. ...καλοδούλευτο
...



> Γιατί άραγε?..

----------


## leosedf

Κάτσε ακόμη δεν τον είδαμε gsmaster τον βαφτίσαμε.

----------


## SeAfasia

έψαξα να βρώ πληροφορίες σχετικά με το πόση μνήμη χρειάζεται για τη δειγματοληψία ο παλμογράφος,βρήκά αυτά τα link:

http://www.oscilloscopeguide.com/buy...cilloscope.htm

http://electronics.stackexchange.com...orage-oscillos

http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?...&page_number=1
και αυτό το ντόπιο άρθρο:

http://www.netscope.gr/Files/App_Not...nt_4000X_1.pdf

όλα αυτά τα ανεβάζω με την έννοια ότι εγώ σαν χομπύστας τι ακριβώς χρειάζομαι για να αγοράσω έναν παλμογράφο....

----------


## leosedf



----------


## lepouras

οπ. Κυριάκο???? review δεν θα έχουμε? λίγο , έτσι ας πούμε πόσο χαρτί είχε τυλιγμένο και τέτοια? :Lol: 
άντε μεγια Κωνσταντίνε και καλοδούλευτο. :Thumbup:

----------


## leosedf

Δεν άντεξα και το άνοιξα αλλά αν μπορέσω θα κάνω κανένα μικρό βίντεο μόλις προλάβω, δεν είμαι σπίτι.
Δεν έχω καταλάβει πως παίζει το λογισμικό στον υπολογιστή ακόμη.

----------


## SeAfasia

μεγειά Κωστή..
τελική τιμή;

----------


## moutoulos

Καλοδούλευτος Κώστα !!!!!!!!!

----------


## leosedf

480 κάπου.
Μην πάρετε από τον Lieske κάνει ένα μήνα περίπου.


Στώ στώ.

----------


## SeAfasia

καλή τιμή. ...τα ρέστα φραπεδακι βλέπω;
Τραπεζομάντηλο τα σπάει για φόντο. ...



> 480 κάπου.
> Μην πάρετε από τον Lieske κάνει ένα μήνα περίπου.
> 
> 
> Στώ στώ.

----------


## leosedf

Βασικά τι review? έχει στο youtube. Δεν έχω να πω κάτι παραπάνω, τον ξεκλείδωσα με DSER αμέσως και όλα οκ.
Ίσως κάνω update μετά αν έχει καινούρια έκδοση αφού πρώτα το απόγευμα μαζέψω λίγο τον πάγκο μου γιατί είναι σαν να έσκασε βόμβα πάνω.

Ωραία οθόνη πάντως.

----------

SeAfasia (22-05-14)

----------


## SeAfasia

οποτε τον πηγες στα 100mhz;
Κωστή από που τον αγόρασες εν τελει;



> Βασικά τι review? έχει στο youtube. Δεν έχω να πω κάτι παραπάνω, τον ξεκλείδωσα με DSER αμέσως και όλα οκ.
> Ίσως κάνω update μετά αν έχει καινούρια έκδοση αφού πρώτα το απόγευμα μαζέψω λίγο τον πάγκο μου γιατί είναι σαν να έσκασε βόμβα πάνω.
> 
> Ωραία οθόνη πάντως.

----------


## leosedf

Ναι άνοιξαν τα πάντα με το riglol.

Από τον τρόμπα τον Lieske electronic αλλά δεν τον συνιστώ. Καλύτερα από batronix και λίγο πιο φτηνά.

----------


## leosedf

Δεν έχω καταλάβει τι παίζει με το λογισμικό, μόνο το ultra sigma μου τρέχει και από εκεί μόνο print screen μπορώ να κάνω.

----------


## SeAfasia

θα είμαι "υπερβολικός" αν ζητήσω το λινκ για να διαβάσω το τρόπο "ανοίγματος" του εν λόγω μοντέλου;
δέχομαι και πμ...




> Ναι άνοιξαν τα πάντα με το riglol.
> 
> Από τον τρόμπα τον Lieske electronic αλλά δεν τον συνιστώ. Καλύτερα από batronix και λίγο πιο φτηνά.

----------


## lynx

είναι κουκλί... με γειά!  :Smile: 

εγώ έχω μείνει για χρόνια με το dso της jyetek 
όμως γι'αυτα που κάνω στο σπίτι, προς το παρόν δεν μου χρειάστηκε κάτι
καλύτερο.

----------


## gsmaster

Μεγειά Κώστα! Καλοδούλευτο και καλές κατασκευές! 
Αμα δεν σ αρέσει τον ανταλασσω με τον 1052Ε μου :P :P μπου χα χα χα

Α, απο το software στο pc δεν θα περίμενα ιδιεταίρως πολλά πράγματα, (αν κρίνω και απο τον 1052Ε), αφού τα κάνει όλα και καλύτερα απο μόνος του. 
Αμα ήθελες να δουλέυεις απ το pc ας έπερνες USB based μηχανάκι.

----------


## leosedf

Ρε σεις?? 300VRMS να το χώσω στην πρίζα?

----------


## leosedf

> Μεγειά Κώστα! Καλοδούλευτο και καλές κατασκευές! 
> Αμα δεν σ αρέσει τον ανταλασσω με τον 1052Ε μου :P :P μπου χα χα χα
> 
> Α, απο το software στο pc δεν θα περίμενα ιδιεταίρως πολλά πράγματα, (αν κρίνω και απο τον 1052Ε), αφού τα κάνει όλα και καλύτερα απο μόνος του. 
> Αμα ήθελες να δουλέυεις απ το pc ας έπερνες USB based μηχανάκι.



Καλά που πετάχτηκες εσύ Γιάννη και μας έδειξες αυτόν, θα έπαιρνα τον owon αλλά τελικά αυτός μου άρεσε πιο πολύ, ιδίως η ανάλυση σειριακών πρωτοκόλλων κλπ.

Απο λογισμικό μπορείς να παίξεις και με το RUU http://www.eevblog.com/forum/project...ravision-dsos/ http://www.eevblog.com/forum/project...234/#msg194234

Το κυριότερο που είναι τα print screen το έχω καλύψει, τα υπόλοιπα είναι έξτρα.

Από τη στιγμή που οποιοσδήποτε μπορεί να φτιάξει λογισμικά σε περιβάλλον labview τότε λογικά θα εμφανιστούν και μερικά ακόμη λογισμικά στο νετ.

----------


## toni31

Μπράβο ρε φίλε, καλορίζικος εγώ περιμένω από Batronix, μίλησα και σε καμιά 20αρια μέρες, αν όλα πάνε καλά, θα παραλάβουν έχω δώσει παραγγελία.


  Αν έχεις γεννήτρια (και χρόνο) δώσε καμιά μέτρηση, θα είναι η πρώτη Ελληνική κριτική.

----------


## leosedf

http://i.imgur.com/281Ter3.jpg

Καλύτερη εικόνα.

Αντώνη τι μετρήσεις? Κλαιν, τα review στο youtube είναι πιο περιεκτικά.

----------


## toni31

> Δεν έχω καταλάβει τι παίζει με το λογισμικό, μόνο το ultra sigma μου τρέχει και από εκεί μόνο print screen μπορώ να κάνω.



Utility / IO setting / USB Device => Computer instead of Pictbridge.

jjp.jpg

----------


## leosedf

Έτσι είναι από προεπιλογή, δεν πειράζει το έκανα.

----------


## toni31

> Έτσι είναι από προεπιλογή, δεν πειράζει το έκανα.



Απο προεπιλογή ποιό είναι το Computer ή Pictbridge, παίζει κάποιο ρόλο στο πρόβλημά σου ή το έκανες αλλίως?

----------


## leosedf

Δεν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα απλά ήθελα πιο ολοκληρωμένο λογισμικό. Με το RUU είναι ΟΚ αν και δε χρησιμοποιώ λογισμικό ακόμη για κάτι, μόνο για να κρατήσω εικόνες. Από προεπιλογή είναι σε υπολογιστή. Τα γράφει και σε στικάκι απ' ευθείας οπότε κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## maxmad

Θα γινει μια μαζικη παραγγελια του Rigol DS1074Z στα 450 ευρω τελικη τιμη. Αν καποιος ενδιαφερεται μπορει να στειλει PM μεχρι την Πεμπτη.

----------


## leosedf

Από ποιους?

----------


## SeAfasia

απο ποιο μαγαζί; 



> Θα γινει μια μαζικη παραγγελια του Rigol DS1074Z στα 450 ευρω τελικη τιμη. Αν καποιος ενδιαφερεται μπορει να στειλει PM μεχρι την Πεμπτη.

----------


## maxmad

Ειτε απο:

http://www.meilhaus.de/en/
http://www.silcon.cz/index.php?route=common/home
http://www.instrumentcenter.se/en/home/home.php

Αναλογα με την ποσοτητα, την διαθεσιμοτητα, τον χρονο παραδοσης και την τιμη που θα πετυχουμε.
Ειναι δοκιμασμενοι και οι 3. Επισημοι προμηθευτες Rigol με εγγυηση και υποστηριξη.

----------


## leosedf

Εδώ και μία ώρα κάνω render. WTF

----------


## katmadas

Θελω και εγω παλμογραφο και εκατσα και ειδα ολα τα ποστ...
Μπορω να πω οτι μερδευτηκα.
Τελικα μπορουμε να γινουμε χειροτεροι απο γυναικες :Biggrin: 

Τελικα εγω ποιον να παρω μεχρι 300 ευρω?
Πιο συνηθησμενες ειναι συχνοτητες εως 100κηζ
Δεν θελω γεννητρια
2 καναλια
δεν με ενδιαφερει πολυ η ακριβεια.
δεν ασχολουμε με τον ηχο και αν θα το κανω για πολυ απλα πραγματα.
δεν τον βιαζομαι

----------


## nikosp

> Θελω και εγω παλμογραφο και εκατσα και ειδα ολα τα ποστ...
> Μπορω να πω οτι μερδευτηκα.
> Τελικα μπορουμε να γινουμε χειροτεροι απο γυναικες
> 
> Τελικα εγω ποιον να παρω μεχρι 300 ευρω?
> Πιο συνηθησμενες ειναι συχνοτητες εως 100κηζ
> Δεν θελω γεννητρια
> 2 καναλια
> δεν με ενδιαφερει πολυ η ακριβεια.
> ...



Τελικά όλοι αυτοί που περιγράφουνται σου κάνουν και σου περισσεύουν
Οι επιδώσεις που ζητάς 100 ΚΗz είναι πάρα πολύ χαμηλά εκτός εάν εννοείς 100 MHz

----------


## leosedf

ΙΣΩΣ η ποιότητα να βελτιωθεί σε λίγες ώρες. Γαμώ το rendering μου.

----------

George37 (18-04-17)

----------


## gsmaster

Γειά σου ρε Κώτσο με τις σούπερ ντούπερ εισαγωγές σου!. Ομολογώ ότι ψάρωσα λίγο!

Αυτό που κάνει η ροδέλα του Horizontal οταν την πατάς είναι να κάνει ζουμ σε ενα κομμάτι και να βλέπεις απο πάνω σε ποιο κομμάτι είσαι ενώ απο κάτω βλέπεις το ζουμαρισμένο. Γυρνώντας την ίδια ροδέλα κάνεις περισσότερο ζοομ.

Το Force κάνει trigger εκείνη την στιγμή που το πατάς. Αν έχεις αργά σήματα ή αν το βάλεις στο EXT μπορείς να το δεις πως δουλεύει. Βέβαια απ ότι είδα έχει τόσες επιλογές στο δικό σου που χάνεσαι λίγο.


Μεγειά!

----------

George37 (18-04-17)

----------


## leosedf

Δεν ψάρωσες λίγο, πολύ ψάρωσες. Είναι Αιπαγκαιλματηκον πρωδηαγραφον.
Γουστάρεις? 
Κυριάκος να ουμ.

----------


## toni31

Το μεσαίο όνομα σου μήπως είναι Spielberg  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup: 


Εγώ το ομολογώ ότι με την εισαγωγή ανατρίχιασα [-

----------


## leosedf

Ο spielberg είναι θείος μου.

----------


## moutoulos

Εγώ δεν χρειάστηκε να δώ τίποτα άλλο ... με κάλυψε η εισαγωγή  :Biggrin: .

----------


## lepouras

τουλάχιστον μπορούσες να βάλεις την ζύμη δίπλα και να μετρήσεις την κυματομορφή εξόδου της ζύμωσης ώστε να μπορέσεις να στήλης ένα ριβιου στις αλευροβιομηχανίες ζητώντας βελτίωση του αλέσματος .... ναουμ(ξέρεις εσύ) :Wink:  :Lol: 
κατα τα άλλα δυσκολεύτηκα να δω την συνέχεια γιατί τσακίστηκα από τα γέλια της εκκίνησης :hahahha: 
την κάμερα κράτα την. αυτή θα σε κάνει διάσημο :Biggrin: 
άπαιχτος . 
με έπεισες να πάρω έναν (μόλις βγω από το κλαρί).
οπότε ξεκίνα να ζητάς ποσοστά από την εταιρία.

----------


## leosedf

Eσένα σου άρεσε το φόκους ε??

----------


## leosedf

Το επόμενο είναι να μετρήσω παρεμβολές, θα ανοιγοκλείνω λάμπες, τροδοφοτικά, μοτέρ και θα εντοπίζω τις βλάβες με ραδιόφωνο ΑΜ και μετά θα απλώνω probe ώστε να κάνω απεικόνιση της παρεμβολής.
Μετά θα κάνω παράπονα στις κατασκευάστριες εταιρίες με επίσημο έγγραφο και μετά θα αλλάξω τα πάντα με μετασχηματιστές.

----------


## lepouras

> Eσένα σου άρεσε το φόκους ε??



στο φοκους έπεσα ευτυχώς ήρθε το ρεντμπουλ και κατάφερα να σηκωθώ :Lol: 
και νάταν μόνο αυτά. πάντως έκανες <<Αιπαγκαιλματηκυ παρρουσειασυ>> :Biggrin: 
όσο για τα άλλα τα αφήνω επάνω σου. σε εμπιστεύομαι :Wink:

----------


## SeAfasia

εμένα μου άρεσε το τέλος του τουτοριαλ,δεν είχε φοκους......

----------


## maxmad

χμμμ...
χανεται η εγγυηση σε περιπτωση χρησιμοποιησης του riglol?

----------


## toni31

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος, αλλά πρέπει να ξαναγυρνάει στην προηγούμενη κατάσταση χωρίς ίχνη πειράγματος.

----------


## leosedf

Ναι γίνεται να γυρίσει πάλι πίσω χωρίς ίχνος.

Αν και τα ταμπελάκια εγγύησης που έχουν από κάτω τα πουλάνε οι Κινέζοι στο ebay σε κατοστάδες με 3 ευρώ.

----------


## maxmad

εννοεις οτι για να τον επαναφερεις χρειαζεται να τον ανοιξεις?
αλλιως αφηνει ιχνη?

----------


## leosedf

Όχι λέω στην περίπτωση που τον ανοίξεις.

----------


## SeAfasia

πόσους μήνες δίνει η ριγκολ?

----------


## maxmad

3 χρονια...

Παντως διαβασα οτι υπαρχουν αναφορες οτι τα keys αφηνουν ιχνη που μπορουν να γινουν αντιληπτα αν ηταν η οχι official...
Εδω συζητανε κατι τετοιο...  

http://hackaday.com/2013/07/24/a-key...series-scopes/

Τωρα δεν ξερω αν ακολουθειται αλλη διαδικασια και καθαριζει εξ ολοκληρου το firmware χωρις ενα απλο uninstall...

----------


## SeAfasia

ελα κανα νέο απο το εργαλείο;;

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ? Τι νέο? Κάθεται μέσα.

----------


## SeAfasia

Ευχαριστημενος εν τέλει;




> Εγώ? Τι νέο? Κάθεται μέσα.

----------


## leosedf

Ναι απόλυτα.

----------

SeAfasia (20-06-14)

----------


## maxmad

Η ΧΥ λειτουργια του ομως ειναι επιεικως τραγικη...

----------


## SeAfasia

max τον έχεις και εσύ; 




> Η ΧΥ λειτουργια του ομως ειναι επιεικως τραγικη...

----------


## maxmad

Ναι........

----------


## leosedf

Χμ εμένα γιατί η λειτουργία ΧΥ μου φαίνεται ότι είναι μόνο για να παίζεις φτιάχνοντας σχεδιάκια? :Lol:

----------


## SeAfasia

νταξ γιαυτό το λόγο να μην τον αγοράσω;

----------


## maxmad

ε ενταξει δεν ειναι μονο για σχεδια...

Μπορεις να δεις χαρακτηριστικες τρανζιστορ, ελεγχο εξαρτηματων... Lissajous... 
Ειναι χρησιμη λειτουργια αλλα στον συγκεκριμενο παλμογραφο ειναι πρακτικα αχρηστη...

Ο ρυθμος ανανεωσης ειναι τραγικος... 
προφανως γιατι στην επιλογη αυτη ο παλμογραφος συνεχιζει να απεικονιζει και τα καναλια χωριστα σε σχεση με το χρονο, ετσι αναγκαζεται να ανανεωσει 2 γραφικους πινακες...
απογοητευτικα πραγματικα...

Ισως σε καποιο μελλοντικο firmware update στρωσει η κατασταση... θα στειλω κ ενα email στην rigol... 
Οποιος ενδιαφερεται για τετοιες λειτουργιες ας το ξανασκεφτει...

----------


## SeAfasia

είναι μειονέκτημα αυτό όντως..




> ε ενταξει δεν ειναι μονο για σχεδια...
> 
> Μπορεις να δεις χαρακτηριστικες τρανζιστορ, ελεγχο εξαρτηματων... Lissajous... 
> Ειναι χρησιμη λειτουργια αλλα στον συγκεκριμενο παλμογραφο ειναι πρακτικα αχρηστη...
> 
> Ο ρυθμος ανανεωσης ειναι τραγικος... 
> προφανως γιατι στην επιλογη αυτη ο παλμογραφος συνεχιζει να απεικονιζει και τα καναλια χωριστα σε σχεση με το χρονο, ετσι αναγκαζεται να ανανεωσει 2 γραφικους πινακες...
> απογοητευτικα πραγματικα...
> 
> ...

----------


## toni31

Εγώ δεν ξέρω καν πως δουλεύει αυτό το πράμα….  :Help:

----------


## leosedf

Επειδή βαριέμαι να συρθώ μέχρι μέσα ίσως το δοκιμάσω το απόγευμα.

----------


## toni31

Μαζί με την αλλαγή δέρματος?

----------


## teo966

μπορει καποιος να επιβεβαιωσει οτι στον 1074 με firmware 00.04.00 ανοιγουν τα options?η πρωτη δοκιμη ηταν ανεπιτυχης.εδω βρηκα ενα προγραμματακι να βλεπεις την οθονη μεσω lan:www.fischer-home.org/RigolScreenCopyLANWindows.zip.

----------


## toni31

Ένας οικονομικός 50αρης από την σειρά 1000Ζ, μακάρι να χακεύεται…
http://www.batronix.com/shop/oscillo...l-DS1054Z.html

----------


## leosedf

Κάτι παίζει με την τιμή, 635 δολάρια είναι 489 ευρώ.

----------


## georgegr

... και στον DS1074z, 635 δολάρια λέει και 450 ευρώ.

----------


## toni31

Φαντάζομαι ότι το copy paste δεν έγινε καλά απο τον 1074

----------


## toni31

Η τιμή πάντως είναι στα περίπου 300 και κάτι

----------


## toni31

> Ένας οικονομικός 50αρης από την σειρά 1000Ζ, μακάρι να χακεύεται…
> http://www.batronix.com/shop/oscillo...l-DS1054Z.html







> Κάτι παίζει με την τιμή, 635 δολάρια είναι 489 ευρώ.



Το έστρωσαν και είναι σε στοκ

----------


## toni31

....και ναι, χακαρετε και αυτός....

----------


## maxmad

ωραια.... πληρωσαμε 450 ευρω για να βγαλουν μετα 2 μηνες ενα μοντελο 150 ευρω φθηνοτερο που χακαρετε και κανει τα ιδια ακριβως....  :Angry:

----------


## SeAfasia

με το μπαρδόν Κύριε τι εννοείτε;




> ωραια.... πληρωσαμε 450 ευρω για να βγαλουν μετα 2 μηνες ενα μοντελο 150 ευρω φθηνοτερο που χακαρετε και κανει τα ιδια ακριβως....

----------


## toni31

Τον πουλάω και με τα ρέστα παίρνω και το 177 που το μπανίζω μέρες τώρα.

----------


## SeAfasia

εγώ πήρα ώντας newbie :Lol:  στις μετρήσεις έναν atten ads1102cal+ απο έναν συμφορουμίτη απο δω μέσα,μήπως βιάστηκα;

----------


## leosedf

Μόλις τον έκανα αναβάθμιση σε 4.00.00

----------


## maxmad

> Τον πουλάω και με τα ρέστα παίρνω και το 177 που το μπανίζω μέρες τώρα.



και εσυ τον πηρες?
πριν ποσο καιρο?

και εγω τον πουλαω... οποιος θελει pm...   :Angry:

----------


## maouna

μιας και ενδιαφερομαι και γω για παλμογραφο για μετρηση ενισχυτων και προενισχυτων, ημητονα ,τετραγωνα και FFT αλλα φθηνος.. αυτος εδω αξιζει τιποτα? η αν εχετε να προτεινετε κατι αλλο καλυτερο μεχρι 230 ευρω..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hantek-DSO50...item3f3ef695ea

----------


## mdenax

10940613_654716541305908_7725294299737808910_n.jpg
Φρέσκο φρέσκο απο batronix :Biggrin:

----------


## SeAfasia

> 10940613_654716541305908_7725294299737808910_n.jpg
> Φρέσκο φρέσκο απο batronix



μεγειά Μάκη,τελική τιμή; 
το'χεις "αγνό" ακόμη;  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Aoyue 853 βλέπω.

Ήδη άρχισες να μου αρέσεις...

----------


## mdenax

Τελική 299 λόγω τιμολογίου και ναί είναι αγνό του γάλακτος μόλις βγήκε από το κουτί. :Biggrin:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Τελική 299 λόγω τιμολογίου και ναί είναι αγνό του γάλακτος μόλις βγήκε από το κουτί.



να σου πω,
ριγκολ τουλ παίζει; 
αυτό εννοούσα με τη λέξη " αγνό ". ..

----------


## mdenax

όπως βλέπεις δεν κρατήθηκα 1104z με 100Mhz και όλα τα options.
Μπράβο Rigol  :Lol:   :Lol: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54692Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54693

----------


## leosedf

Ναι αλλά έχεις το τελευταίο firmware?

----------


## mdenax

έχω το 4.02.SP3 και εχει βγει το 4.02.SP4  :Unsure: 

Απο οτι έψαξα παίρνει το update κανονικά χωρίς να επηρεάζει το κλείδωμα.
Οπότε θα το ανεβάσω στο SP4

----------


## mdenax

Ηρθε το upgrade apo Rigol περάστηκε και είναι στο SP4.
Οποτε το Hack είναι άσχετο απο το upgrade. :Biggrin:

----------


## timekeeper

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54688
> Φρέσκο φρέσκο απο batronix



Είχα την εντύπωση ότι το batronix αναγράφει τις τιμές χωρίς ΦΠΑ, δηλαδή αυτό θα πληρώσει κάποιος κόβοντας τιμολόγιο. Λάθος μου;

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Ποιά η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε αυτούς τους δύο?

MSO1104Z

DS1104Z

Και οι δύο ισχυρίζονται logic analyser αλλά στον MSO δεν έχει τρύπα με digital probes. Και έχουν διαφορά στην τιμή.

----------


## tasosmos

To MSO εχει μαζι τα σχετικα probes, λεει "logic analyser cable with 16 logic probes". Προφανως ειναι λαθος οι φωτο αλλα εξακριβωσε το με ενα email αν σκεφτεσαι να αγορασεις απο εκει.

----------

The_Control_Theory (13-01-16)

----------


## SProg

το MSO καταλαβαινετε τι σημαινει;

----------


## picdev

Αν δεν ειναι στο pc μην κοιτάς το logic analyzer , έχω πει τη λύση , το θέμα είναι ο χειρισμός

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> το MSO καταλαβαινετε τι σημαινει;



Ηταν ανάποδα οι εικόνες της σελίδας.

----------


## tasosmos

> το MSO καταλαβαινετε τι σημαινει;



Mixed Signal Oscilloscope, εχει δλδ και ψηφιακο αναλυτη εκτος απο τα κανονικα καναλια του παλμογραφου και (συνηθως, δεν ξερω στο συγκεκριμενο) μπορεις να βλεπεις ταυτοχρονα και συγχρονισμενα αναλογικα και ψηφιακα σηματα. 
Σε ορισμενες περιπτωσεις μπορει να βοηθησει παρα πολυ στην αντιμετωπιση προβληματων σχεδιασης κλπ

----------

